# WHATS THE BEST BB SIZE FOR NEWBIE TARGET SHOOTING



## KILLERPARSNIP (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello all ,

I just brought some bands for my homemade slingshot online and was about to buy a 1000 BB 'S 6mm and suddenley thought is that the best size , what do you think would be the best size for general target practise for a newbie.

Cheers all


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

The size doesn't matter so much as matching the ammo to the bands. 1632 tubes(1/8 inch od gold) or 1/4 inch straight cut theraband gold pair up fine with BBs.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

BB is a size, not a type. BB shot, found in shotgun shells is nominally .18 inch, awhile airgun shot is .177 inch. 6mm is too small for anything but extremely light bands, and suitable only for plinking.

If we knew what bands you have, we could make better recommendations.


----------



## KILLERPARSNIP (Feb 12, 2016)

The band I brought are these http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00XZCMJPO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


----------



## piojo (Jan 3, 2016)

KILLERPARSNIP said:


> The band I brought are these http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00XZCMJPO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


That's gonna be way too strong. I suspect if you took it apart and re-strung it with one band instead of two, it would still be too strong. (I would try it as is, if I were you. If it just feels wrong, you can either take it apart and rebuild it, buy different elastic material, or buy a different band set.)


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yup that is way overkill for BBs one strand of 1632 tubes or equivalant 
Or 1/4 " flats will do ya.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

For general target shooting I would recommend (9.5mm) or (11mm) steel. I personally use 9.5mm most of the time. Those bands that you got would easily carry a 11mm steel ball and heavier.

This is more than you asked for but if you are going to be shooting regularly I highly recommend learning how to make your own bands, which is actually quite simple once you get a couple tools and watch some youtube videos on it.

If you get into flatbands you will be best served by using a rotary cutter, ruler and a cutting mat. Something like this.. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Olfa-Rty-St-Rotary-Cutter-Healing/dp/B0030S4B90/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1455575588&sr=8-1&keywords=cutting+mat+and+rotary+cutter

I first started with Theraband Gold and eventually experimented with other materials. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Theraband-XET081A-Gold-Max-Resistance/dp/B00GUIU61O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1455575001&sr=8-1&keywords=theraband+gold

Make your own leather pouches or find a decent source for some die-cut pouches.

If you're into tubing you could try Dankung. http://www.dankung.com/outdoor-products?f[0]=field_category%3A8&f[1]=field_category%3A22

or maybe simple-shot.com http://simple-shot.com/diy/bulk-elastics/ . Maybe others can recommend sources in the UK.

Someone already recommended the Dankung1632 tubing for the 6mm balls and I agree. Also, if you loop the 1632s you can easily throw 9.5mm steel at 10m. Many would also recommend trying single 1745s and 1842s for target shooting. Loop them and they are very capable for hunting as well.

Best of luck!

Tom


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I have 7mm bbs and i was wondering which bandset would be best for me. I used single strand on both sides 1842 tubing from simple shot. Roo pouch and i seen results. I can fit two 7mm bbs in a pouch and i shot a mouse in my apartment. Clean throat shot. Works well for me in the intuitive shooting style.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

pult421 said:


> I have 7mm bbs and i was wondering which bandset would be best for me. I used single strand on both sides 1842 tubing from simple shot. Roo pouch and i seen results. I can fit two 7mm bbs in a pouch and i shot a mouse in my apartment. Clean throat shot. Works well for me in the intuitive shooting style.


1842 is probably ok,,I like 2040 for indoor plinking and 1632 would get you by, but I overpower everything once I leave the house.. I've shot BBs with double 3/4 TBG..


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

honorary pie said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > I have 7mm bbs and i was wondering which bandset would be best for me. I used single strand on both sides 1842 tubing from simple shot. Roo pouch and i seen results. I can fit two 7mm bbs in a pouch and i shot a mouse in my apartment. Clean throat shot. Works well for me in the intuitive shooting style.
> ...


 double?? Thats insane. Its great to see ya postin again pie. Hope all is well


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

pult421 said:


> honorary pie said:
> 
> 
> > pult421 said:
> ...


Yeah, it's definitely not ideal, the woes of carrying marbles, 3/8, BB's and hexnuts all in one pocket!! Life is good dude, likewise I hope..


----------

